# New Starcraft wrap at ICAST



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

Starcraft Marine to Display STX 206 Viper and Team Pro Staff wrap at ICAST 2012 
Where: Orlando, FL - Orange County Convention Center - Booth #318

Event: ICAST 2012 - The largest tackle manufacturer show in North America

When: Wednesday July 11th - Friday July 13th

New Paris, IN based boat manufacturer Starcraft Marine will be showing off their Starcraft STX 206 Viper tournament series boat this week in Orlando FL at the largest fishing tackle manufacturer show in North America. Berts Custom Tackle, one of Starcraft Marines OEM partners will be displaying the Starcraft STX 206 Viper at their booth during the ICAST show in the Orange County Convention Center this week. The show runs from today through Friday. This boat will be rigged with Bert's Custom Tackle rod holders and accessories and will also offer a new state of the art high resolution Team Starcraft wrap. This will be Starcraft Marine's new Team Pro Staff wrap for the upcoming season in 2013. Please check into Starcraft Marines website at www.starcraftmarine.com for tournament info.

Bert's Custom Tackle will be located at booth #318 across from Shimano, located in the west hall of the Orange County Convention Center. Check out the new Team Starcraft state of the art wrap. This technology and artwork, created by Travis Fortner of Proveil Camo out of Wisconsin with a design created for Reapercamo.com will be introduced to the industry this week on the Starcraft Tournament boat. The pattern, called Reaper H20 XL is featured on the Starcraft STX 206 Viper tournament series boat. Its powered by a Mercury Verado 250 Pro, is rigged to the hilt with Bert's Custom Tackle rod holders and accessories, Walker down riggers and Lowrance electronics. 

Greg Yarbough of Team Starcraft states I would like to thank all of the contributing partners for their collaborative effort in making this project come alive.

Bert's Custom Tackle-Chris Temple, Pat Clark, Dick Clark
Mercury Outboards-Tom Cassidy JR.
Reaper Camo- Charlie Brown
Proveil Camo -Travis Fortner
Lowrance Electronics - Doug O'Hara, Darby Webster, Darrell Rollins, Chris Malena
Trailmaster Trailers- Chris Krieger
Team Starcraft- The entire staff
Minn Kota Talon and Riptide Trolling Motor - Chris Brondell, Byron Lippert
Clearview Graphics - Grant



Team Starcraft Marine
For more information on Team Starcraft and upcoming boating tournaments, please visit www.starcraftmarine.com or www.bestboatbrands.com

About Starcraft:
Starcraft - Smoker Craft, Inc., ---- Having consolidated in 2007 Smoker Craft, Inc. and Starcraft Marine is a family owned and operated boat manufacturer with roots dating back to 1903. The company offers a complete line of marine products including aluminum fishing, pontoon, and fiberglass boats under the brand names Smoker Craft, Starcraft, Sylvan, Sunchaser, Starweld and American Angler


----------

